# Self Financed MBBS In Pakistan



## Hamza Khalid (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, Im a student of 12th grade and the way I'm going on with my studies I'm sure as heck I'm not geting into a medical college in the next hundred years if I wanted to be accepted under the merit of medical college. My father, thankfully can afford a heavy amount of fee but I was confused as I was reading an article about when Mian Shahbaz Sharif abolished the self finnanced scheme in government medical colleges. So, can I get an admisson in a Gov. medical college on self finance scheme? If yes then what colleges, cities and their fee structure? I'd be more than glad if somebody helped me out


----------



## Murtaza Farasat (Nov 3, 2013)

As far as i know you cannot get admitted on self finance basis in any government medical college . I think it is only for foreign candidates now.


----------

